# Any sales on Leupold scopes?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to be buying a Leupold scope and I was wondering if any one saw any sales on Leupold ? Like black Friday sale or something?
Or who has the best prices on them?
Thanks Guys


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I received an email from Natchez saying that they were having a sale on Leupold scopes.

https://www.natchezss.com/optics/rifle-scopes.html


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I received an email from Natchez saying that they were having a sale on Leupold scopes.
> 
> https://www.natchezss.com/optics/rifle-scopes.html


Thanks for the information ,, I checked there out of almost all of the leupold brand. - nuts


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Thanks for the information ,, I checked there out of almost all of the leupold brand. - nuts


Too bad. You gotta be Johnny on the spot when items go on sale. I suspect that there will be a lot of different vendors putting optics, including Leupold scopes on sale come Thursday on. If I were you, I would check Natchez again, Primary Arms, PSA, Midway and even Cabelas as you are sure to find something that will peek your interest.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

PSA has a number of Leupold scopes on sale....

Optics - Black Friday


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Son was telling me Leupold offers a big discount for military. Now what price tag they are discounting maybe another story.
The only way I would be putting a $ 6000 scope on any of my weapons, would be someones it to me and says play with awhile.
https://www.leupold.com/leupold-core/vip-programs

" Active members of the US Military
Members of the National Guard 
Law Enforcement Officers involved with protection and/or enforcement
To take advantage of this program, please follow these steps:
Using your military or department email address, email us at: [email protected]
Once you are qualified, we will email the program information, product/price list and an order form."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> PSA has a number of Leupold scopes on sale....
> 
> Optics - Black Friday


Noticed they are way off on the Vortex Strikefire ll $179 all over the place even in local store. At 4 MOA I would pass on it unless a little more for better would break me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Noticed they are way off on the Vortex Strikefire ll $179 all over the place even in local store. At 4 MOA I would pass on it unless a little more for better would break me.


Yeah about $50 more than elsewhere, but as long as you know, you can buy elsewhere. I actually have a Strikefire II and 3 power magnifier on a 14.5" BCM AR. I have gotten 1 moa at 100 yards with it. The StrikeFire II is a good solid red/green dot optic.


----------

